# BuyVM 256Mb KVM



## NodeBytes (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm going to preface this review with this - I really bought this VPS so I could test out Stallion, I had absolutely no use for the VPS but will probably keep it for at least a few months.

*The purchase*

BuyVM uses the WHMCS just like most others, nothing wrong with that. However what was interesting to me is that it was manually provisioned. I'm thinking that's because they do some config for it before you get it as well as fraud prevention. In any case the VPS was provisioned within 6 hours of ordering on a Sunday night.

*Stallion (It's awesome)*

When I first opened the Stallion page to log in I noticed it was different and cleaner looking than any other, as I logged in it became really apparent that their was a lot of care put in to the design. From the functionality standpoint Stallion is well thought out and in my opinion much better than any other system I have ever used with any other provider. The interface is clean and if I need to change a setting it is clear where to do so.

A few screen grabs...







As you can see Stallion is a well thought out control panel.

*The VPS*

So far I've been using this VPS for about a week. It works well is rock solid and I am enjoying it. I'm not going to benchmark it because I see no value in doing so as many others have already ... http://serverbear.com/736-kvm-256mb-buyvm#benchmarks

One thing that really makes this VPS a pleasure to use is the fact that it comes with a Windows license which I like because a couple of my non webserver systems are using Windows so it's nice to have one out there with it as well. The performance is great although I have not yet needed to stress test it for any reason as this VPS will be running my code repository at least for a couple months while I see how I like it.

Each BuyVM VPS comes with an internal IP address, external IP address, and IPV6 addresses. The network is stable and pretty good overall, no complaints, nothing special. I'm not using a ddos protected IP. 

Traceroute from my dedi with SouthBendServers (Colostore)


2 67.214.170.217.gw.colostore.net (67.214.170.217) 0.267 ms 0.270 ms 0.254 ms
3 gi1-29.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (38.104.216.161) 65.046 ms 65.045 ms 65.271 ms
4 te0-0-0-10.mpd22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.62) 4.065 ms 4.073 ms 4.060 ms
5 te0-3-0-1.mpd22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.165) 16.335 ms te0-4-0-0.mpd22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.178) 16.300 ms te0-4-0-0.mpd21.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.170) 16.306 ms
6 te0-4-0-5.ccr22.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.46.214) 25.994 ms te0-1-0-6.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.3.17) 26.660 ms te0-1-0-6.ccr22.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.205) 26.612 ms
7 te0-1-1-3.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.137) 31.603 ms te0-1-0-1.mpd22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.130) 31.769 ms 31.765 ms
8 te0-3-1-2.ccr21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.237) 67.427 ms te0-2-0-3.mpd21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.250) 67.429 ms te0-0-0-3.ccr22.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.254) 67.406 ms
9 * te4-3.ccr01.las02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.50) 74.292 ms *
10 * * *
11 38.88.14.2 (38.88.14.2) 74.851 ms 38.88.14.10 (38.88.14.10) 74.815 ms 74.846 ms
12 te1-1.core2.las1.fiberhub.net (199.47.208.10) 74.803 ms 10.1.1.6 (10.1.1.6) 74.775 ms 74.484 ms
13 10.1.1.6 (10.1.1.6) 74.469 ms * 74.296 ms

Traceroute from VersatileIT in Dallas, TX


node02.versatileit.com.au (38.114.xxx.xxx) 0.067 ms 0.015 ms 0.015 ms
2 DAL1-GigE60-BRDR2-custrts-6500-1.virtbiz.com (208.80.15.229) 0.235 ms 0.228 ms 0.220 ms
3 DTX901-GigE20-Edge72-AF.virtbiz.com (208.80.15.158) 0.602 ms 0.602 ms 0.584 ms
4 gi0-0-0-0.nr21.b000868-0.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (38.107.227.209) 1.226 ms 1.421 ms 1.460 ms
5 te4-6.mag02.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.24.1.181) 1.873 ms 2.033 ms 2.209 ms
6 te0-3-0-0.ccr22.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.46.193) 1.957 ms 1.418 ms te0-2-0-0.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.46.173) 1.699 ms
7 te0-1-1-3.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.137) 6.838 ms te0-0-0-3.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.205) 6.909 ms te0-0-0-2.mpd22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.222) 6.527 ms
8 te0-3-1-2.ccr21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.237) 42.793 ms te0-1-0-6.mpd21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.102) 42.707 ms te0-3-1-2.ccr21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.0.237) 42.816 ms
9 * te4-3.ccr01.las02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.50) 49.441 ms 49.363 ms
10 te2-1.ccr01.las05.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.190) 50.099 ms te2-2.ccr01.las05.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.194) 49.761 ms *
11 38.88.14.10 (38.88.14.10) 49.733 ms 38.88.14.6 (38.88.14.6) 52.131 ms 38.122.78.10 (38.122.78.10) 49.917 ms
12 te1-1.core2.las1.fiberhub.net (199.47.208.10) 53.370 ms 53.303 ms 53.377 ms
13 10.1.1.6 (10.1.1.6) 49.809 ms 49.679 ms 49.604 ms

*Support*

Haven't needed to contact them for anything related to the VPS however I did for the offloaded SQL and they quick to answer and very helpful. No problems with their support. 

Oh and the staff is hilarious... all sorts of fun stuff in Stallion - http://vpsboard.com/topic/1441-buyvm-humor/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

Fantastic review!  Could you please expand on which location you purchased your service from? (Las Vegas or Buffalo)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words ^_^   Please feel free to let us know if there's anything we can improve upon 



> Fantastic review!  Could you please expand on which location you purchased your service from? (Las Vegas or Buffalo)


That's Vegas, suh   "12 te1-1.core2.las1.fiberhub.net" from the traceroute


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2013)

If you're a fan of BSD you'll appreciate the comic strip in the category 

Thanks for the honest review, we always love feedback!

Francisco


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 4, 2013)

@HalfEatenPie - Las Vegas, NV.

@Aldryic C'boas - Thanks.

@Francisco - Saw that. haha. Of course!


----------

